# Surf fishing during Thanksgiving weekend



## Priestola (Feb 10, 2011)

If the weather isn't too hostile, what can I expect in terms of species availability in the Corpus/Port A surf? Is it worth it to go surf fishing or should I stick to the pier and/or jetties? Is fishing good this time of year?


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

The best fishing this time of year is for reds on the surf, you don't need waders, just bring a coat and towels for once you get out of the water.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

The beauty of this time of year is you don't even have to get in the water surf fishing, except maybe to make bait. The water is cool enough where the desirable eating fish cruz the first and second guts, both castable from the beach. Live finger mullet is the choice for me.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

November is good for redfish, jack crevalle, trout, pompano, whiting and sharks. I plan on hitting up PINS the whole week if Red Tide isn't a factor.

Here is a good chart for Padre Island fishing.

http://www.billysandifer.com/Best_Time_For_Species.php


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Was on Mustang Is this last weekend. Surf produced some whiting. Weed was starting to show up but not a real problem. Surf this time of year is whiting, reds, pompano, trout and maybe small sharks, pretty much in that order. I'm not tough enough to do 70 degree water without waders. Unless the weather is really bad I will be on the beach Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Priestola (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input, 2coolers. Is dawn and dusk the best times to increase my chances of catching fish?


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

This idea has crossed my mind as well!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

dusk to noon


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

When I go surf fishing I like to go and stay the day or go in the afternoon and camp out fishing the evening and night till I give out. Sleep alittle and be up early before dawn and fish until 2m and hook back up to Conroe. One, It's too far for me to drive for a few hours of fishing, and gas is too high.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Priestola. You must have cods of steel. That water is **** cold now. Waders are a must of you plan wading out. Especially with the highs averaging in the 70's.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Thanksgiving Day*

As far as what time of day is "BEST" to fish....When ever you can get the bait in
the water....You cannot Catch any fish if you do not go...

My family is having "Thanksgiving" on Friday...So My wife and I are probably going 
to High Island on Thursday...

Good Luck...

Mustad7731


----------



## fonzy180 (Nov 7, 2011)

Go out to the surf. Cast for 3 to 4 inch mullet. Get 4 to 5 ounce spider achor weights. Wade out to the first sand bar and cast into the second gut. Get out of the water, anchor your weight, and grab a beer. Hopefully you'll land some reds. Good Luck.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

fonzy180 said:


> Go out to the surf. Cast for 3 to 4 inch mullet. Get 4 to 5 ounce spider achor weights. Wade out to the first sand bar and cast into the second gut. Get out of the water, anchor your weight, and grab a beer. Hopefully you'll land some reds. Good Luck.


Boy o boy does that sound like a recipie for a wonderful day!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

richg 99, Sorry i haven't responded to your pm but I'm having a problem sending a pm. If you will pm your phone number, I'll give you a call.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Sure hope the weathers good. Going to be around Mustang Island myself this upcoming weekend. Thanks for the info all. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## texwild (Jun 2, 2010)

Nasty storm coming in on Saturday morning but should be nice after that. I will be there.


----------

